# where can i find all ppp.conf options i can type in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf



## isso2095 (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm Trying to use nat feature and fully customize pppoe client by myside (ppp.conf) configuration file


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2022)

ppp(8)?


----------



## isso2095 (Feb 18, 2022)

i need to dnat to this ip 192.168.1.90 and masquerade from 192.168.1.90 any idea how to use ppp nat to acheive this


----------



## covacat (Feb 18, 2022)

probably 
nat addr 192.168.1.90 MYADDR
also
net/mpd5 > ppp (in kernel nat vs userland nat)


----------

